# 1956 movie "Attack"



## MarkOttawa (5 Aug 2006)

I first saw this 
http://imdb.com/title/tt0048966/

when I was nine years old.  It has stuck in my mind because it was the first war movie I'd seen that was not basically guts and glory.  Rather it showed a nasty side of war, focusing on a cowardly US Army company commander (as the Allies approach Germany during WW II)  and how his men react (has some similarities in tone to "Paths of Glory").

I just saw it in the cheap videos ($9.98) section of Shopper's Drug Mart and bought it.  It is as good as I remembered and well-worth getting.  Even has Geneva Convention moments that are relevant today.  Lee Marvin is the best I've ever seen him, and Jack Palance and Eddie Albert are very good.

Mark
Ottawa


----------

